# Happy Birthday, Deltadoc!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday to our very own DeltaDoc! 

Enjoy your cake, but I'll have a Maid Rite in your honor.
Best wishes for a happy, healthy and delicious year!
Mezz


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And here I thought I would be the first to wish you [h1]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DELTADOC!*[/h1]/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Happy birthday Doc! It was a pleasure to finally meet you.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for remembering me on my birthday!  And yes it was great to finally meet you too Greg.  And it was about time seeing as how we both live in St. Paul!  \

And Ann, I actually brought up the subject of Maid Rites at Victory 44, and found out Nicko actually was living in Dubuque, where I spent my first year of college, and never had a Maid Rite!

doc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, I'm a heel! I missed your special day... so, let me be the first to wish you a Happy Birthday for next year!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

deltadoc said:


> Thanks for remembering me on my birthday! And yes it was great to finally meet you too Greg. And it was about time seeing as how we both live in St. Paul! \
> 
> And Ann, I actually brought up the subject of Maid Rites at Victory 44, and found out Nicko actually was living in Dubuque, where I spent my first year of college, and never had a Maid Rite!
> 
> doc


You're in Saint Paul? I thought you lived in the North suburbs for some reason.

Maybe we could have another meet-up soon at Dunn Brothers on Grand Ave and catch Pat Donohue.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Doc better to be late to the party than not show up at all!
So here's wishes for a great year with many more to follow!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks again to all who remembered my birthday!  Better late than never!  (There's a joke hidden within that last phrase....anybody get it?)  

Thanks!
doc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Doc, Happy birthday. Once again it was great to meet you face to face and thanks for the ketchup!


----------

